# Transportation service from Porto Airport



## dkw (Jan 6, 2017)

We need to find transportation service from the airport to our destination that can accommodate two passengers and ten large suitcases. Can anyone help us out with a name and phone number so we can prearrange transportation?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It might help if you tell us where you need to get to?


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

I have used these guys many times .. they might not be the cheapest but they are really professional and have a nice selection of cars. Their website allows you to chose the car and tells you how many suitcases passengers will fit. Have not used them to or from Porto but I am sure that wont be a problem. 

Taxi Tours | Tours Transfers | Day Tours - Lisbon, Portugal

Looks like you would need a van with that many suitcases
http://taxitours.pt/reservation/


----------



## dkw (Jan 6, 2017)

travelling-man said:


> It might help if you tell us where you need to get to?


Thank you for your response - we were hoping to have an apartment lined up but just found out from another forum member that we need to be in the country to find a long-term rental. So at this point we are not exactly sure about the where...


----------



## dkw (Jan 6, 2017)

J00x said:


> I have used these guys many times .. they might not be the cheapest but they are really professional and have a nice selection of cars. Their website allows you to chose the car and tells you how many suitcases passengers will fit. Have not used them to or from Porto but I am sure that wont be a problem.
> 
> 
> Looks like you would need a van with that many suitcases
> ...


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dkw said:


> Thank you for your response - we were hoping to have an apartment lined up but just found out from another forum member that we need to be in the country to find a long-term rental. So at this point we are not exactly sure about the where...


I'm not quite sure where they got that idea. I have American friends here that moved over from New Mexico. Initially they went into a property advertised on Airbnb which was theirs for as long as they wished. As it was, they found a more permanent rental after four weeks. 

I was going to ask where you were planning to settle but have just seen your other posts mentioning Porto.


----------

